# Missing you like crazy



## cabot (Jul 2, 2011)

Lost my big 60kg leonberger after having him for almost 9 years. Managed to dodge gastric torsion at 6 and cancer a year ago but sadly this time he wasn't stong enough.
Had difficulty breathing and distraught at having to let him go. Wagging his tail as he was taken in to the vets on a stretcher
Will NEVER be forgotten and was adored by mum and dad.
Many thanks to Debbie for giving us Debbolinby Daze of Glory. Heartbroken


----------



## slw (May 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It sounds like he was very much loved. X


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

I am so very sorry, I totally understand as I lost my little dog a few weeks ago.......


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of your lovely Boy. They are one of the family and sometimes the nicest! 
He had a lovely life with you and one Day you will be together again. xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so very sorry you have had to let your lovely boy go, it's heartbreaking when they leave us.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. Must feel like a huge gap in your lives.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sorry for the loss of your lovely boy.


----------

